# Twin size difference



## Angelblue

One of my twins had growth restriction hence the early delivery and there was 1 lb between them when they were born, they are now 9 weeks and there's now 2 lb between them - did anyone else have quite a big size difference? How long did it take for them to catch up? Did they ever catch up?

People are always surprised they are identical because you can tell them apart because of the size - but you wouldnt be able to if they were the same size - it upsets me when people are like 'really?' because they are meant to be the same!


----------



## twinmummy06

yes! my boys were born at 5lbs 13oz and 4lbs 7oz and are identical. 

we had the exact same problem with people thinking they werent identical because of the size difference and their different head shapes didnt help either. 

ever since they were really little, there has been a 1kg difference (like 2.2lbs?) but as they got older and that 1kg wasnt such a "huge" difference people always remark how identical they are!

even now at 4 years they are still 1kg apart and a few cm's in height difference too.


----------



## Laura2919

From what I see identicals seem to have a bigger weight difference. My girls were non identical and weighed 3lb10oz and 3lb5oz, at a year old there was 2lb difference and now nearly 2 years old there is 3lb difference.


----------



## lizziedripping

Mine had a 1 1/2 Ib difference in the womb, were born weighing nearly 2Ibs different, and still do. It is more to do with genetics with mine tho - Zach is just made "all over big", hands, feet, head etc - he was always over the 100th centile for singletons. Noah on the other hand is more petite and very chubby - he is on the 75th centile. His hands, feet, leg length and head are all smaller proportioned - tho his head is still fitting a 2yr old hat :rofl:

I believe non-identicals can be equally different in size and shape just like most normal siblings. My oldest son was built somewhere inbetween the two as a baby, and I think Noah would have matched him had he had more growing room in the womb. That said, he would never have been built like Zach - it's just genes hun xxx


----------



## HCB

I have just given birth to my identical twin boys at 27+4 weeks. They had had severe twin to twin transfusion at 20 weeks and were measuring at 20 weeks and 17 weeks at that point. The little one thankfully put on some weight and grew and caught up a little bit. I say thankfully because otherwise he wouldn't have survived birth.

Anyway, when they were born one was 1072g (about 2lb 6oz) and the other 860g (about 1lb 14oz). Even though you think it's 'only' about 200g difference because that's quite a lot proportionally you can see a big difference in their size. Everything else, however, does seem identical. They both have big hands and feet and long limbs. They both already have similar mannerisms (even after only 5 days since coming into the world!) but it's still early days and because they are in NICU we haven't really been able to see them properly to see what they really look like.


----------



## TwoBumps

My friends twin girls are identical and there is still a big size difference between them now they are 18 months old. She also has the same thing with people not believing they are identical due to the size difference. Molly is teeny tiny and is still in 3-6 months clothes & her sister is in 6-9 or 9-12 months.

As someone else has said though as they get bigger still the weight difference will become much less noticeable.

Incidentially, I have the opposite problem with people not believing that my boys aren't identical! They are so similar that people just refuse to believe me when I say they're non identical! x


----------



## fuzzylu

when my boys were born, Callum was 5lb 1oz and Euan was 7lb 2 oz so 2lb 1oz diffrence between them. they haven been weighed since november so im unsure of their weights at the moment but you can tell callum is smaller. 

did anyone with a size diffrence in their twins notice if there was a developmental diffrence as well? i say this because Euan tends to do thigs before his brother. he smiled first and can control his head alot more than callum. 

xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey fuzzy, my boys are totally different development wise. THe smaller boy was slower to smile, doesn't crawl yet and in fact makes no attempt to move ;) He is much more like his older brother, thinks and analyses. The big boy crawls, pulls to stand, smiled and giggled really early. It is definitely a personality thing than anything to do with size tho. 

Noah and my 8yr old are like their Dad, whereas my daughter and Zach are like me - much more "get up and go". Noah is so sweet the way he sits clamly taking in the world, and taking his time - he will not be rushed :)

x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

my non identical twins were born at 38 weeks, Hayden ( boy) was 6lb 7oz & Madeleine ( girl) was 5lb 2oz....had them weighed 2 weeks ago & he was 11lb 4oz & she was 9lb 7oz so there is still a pretty big difference....to look at they look alot different....he is very chunky, dark hair, proper little boy lol....she is dainty, fair hair...just like her older sister! People are always stopping me asking if they are twins. I know to look at they do look pretty different & to hold he feels sooo much heavier...they are 12 weeks now & she still feels kinda newborn & is in either newborn or 0-3 clothes whereas he is in 3-6 mth clothes now but it kinda bugs me...im pushing a twin pram...yes obviously they are twins!!! lol x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hey fuzzylu, yes my boys are just the same. Ben has always been the bigger twin (only 8ozs though) but is generally a bigger build. He has done everything first apart from crawl, and I think he would have done this first apart from the fact that he is sooooo laid back he couldn't be bothered and thought I would just give him what he wanted if he cried!! Placing a bottle of milk on the other side of the room and ignoring his cries for 30 seconds soon proved that he could crawl really!!

Joshua is smaller but much more determined than his brother so he is never too far behind his brother!


----------

